# spotty snail - what is it?



## basil (14 Dec 2009)

Hi,

I've inherited a few of these rather nice spotty snails, but not sure what they are?






I thought maybe some form of Nerite, but they have bred happily in fresh water so dismissed that.

The biggest is no more than 2cm diameter. The picture doesn't do justice to the colouration. The spots are bright yellow and the body a deep brown / black. Shell is not a snail type shape, more of a flat rounded clam type profile??

Any ideas anyone?

Thanks,

Mike.


----------



## Garuf (14 Dec 2009)

I haven't a clue on their identity but they're exceptionally pretty!


----------



## AdAndrews (14 Dec 2009)

nor do i, but i want one, you selling?


----------



## basil (14 Dec 2009)

Happy to sell, but not sure quite what they are or what to sell for.....Had LOTS of interest though so I think they could be a bit special!?

I'm not a snail expert by any means, but is it normal for the eggs to carry on the outside of the shell? I can see new eggs but they carry and cluster eggs on the outside of the shell....then drop. Is this normall for snail? My shrimp seem to be snacking on the eggs as they form on the shell? Almost riding on the snails to feed off the eggs as they form...?

Anyone know what these are?


----------



## aquaticmaniac (14 Dec 2009)

Hi basil  I have done a bit of research since seeing this and found what I believe might be your snail.

I think it is indeed a nerite, due to the shell shape you describe. Better photos could help, though.
IMO, your snails are _Vittina natalensis_. They originate from Africa; see a photo here: link. They are also known to lay eggs in the way you mention (on their shells). These snails can lay eggs in freshwater, but they do not develop farther than this, to my knowledge.

They are lovely snails  I'd like to have some myself.


----------



## basil (15 Dec 2009)

aquaticmaniac said:
			
		

> Hi basil  I have done a bit of research since seeing this and found what I believe might be your snail.
> 
> I think it is indeed a nerite, due to the shell shape you describe. Better photos could help, though.
> IMO, your snails are _Vittina natalensis_. They originate from Africa; see a photo here: link. They are also known to lay eggs in the way you mention (on their shells). These snails can lay eggs in freshwater, but they do not develop farther than this, to my knowledge.
> ...



That's really interesting - thanks for the link. They certainly look to be the same snail. I'll take some better shots later and post them up.

The guy I got them from had them in a small shrimp breeding tank. He added crushed sea shell to the water to help his shrimp molt. I wonder if this has helped the eggs to develop? He said they were breeding happily for him so there must have been something in the water to help the eggs develop.


----------



## basil (9 Feb 2010)

I've recently moved the spotty snails to my snowball shrimp tank. The guy I got them from was keeping them with some shrimp in a small 12lt breeding tank with no heater - the water was ambient room temp only.

Since bringing them here, I've lost 3 of the original snails whilst keeping them in the same ambient temp tank. I decided to move them to a heated tank to see if I could hold onto the survivors.

Within a week of being in the warmer tank, they have started to lay eggs. Strange thing is, they are only laying them directly onto the glass where I have 2 black suction cups stuck to the outside of the tank. I don't think it's coincidence and I'm sure they are intentionally laying within these black circles? Can't see any other eggs - just on the these 2 localised black pads approx 4cm diameter.

Anyone heard of snails doing this before? Why would they prefer to lay on a black surface? The eggs are bright yellow / orange and they stick out like a sore thumb.


----------



## Themuleous (9 Feb 2010)

Do you have nerites in the tank?  I have often found MTS covered in nerite snail eggs, which is what this look like to me 

Sam


----------



## basil (9 Feb 2010)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Do you have nerites in the tank?  I have often found MTS covered in nerite snail eggs, which is what this look like to me
> 
> Sam



That was the other mystery - I think they are nerite, but being more of a shrimper.....I'm not 100% sure. Aquaticmaniac thought maybe they were Vittina natalensis. From the link he/she posted they look to be the same [see images on my first post].

They are only small though - no more than 2-3cm across. Very striking looking!


----------



## mr. luke (24 Feb 2010)

Do you have any interest in selling? 
Im a keen snail collector and ive never seen these before


----------



## basil (28 Feb 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> Do you have any interest in selling?
> Im a keen snail collector and ive never seen these before



Mr Luke - if you can give me any tips on how to hatch any of the eggs that these snails are laying, you can have some free of charge!

They only lay eggs on black circles for some reason - but I've got loads! Suspect that maybe they need brackish water to develop?

I've got a couple of empty shells from the casualties still. If you like I can post you one of these if it would help you to id.

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## mr. luke (2 Mar 2010)

A decent macro would do as good as a shell in my hand would   
To hatch them id try putting small slate chips somewhere in your tank and removing any that get eggs on them to a small container with half strength seawater. Filteration wouldnt be practical but if you ad a substrate of amonia remover to the container you should have no problems   
Might take a bit of experimenting to get the salinity right but you can work up from the base of half strength.
The majority of nerites can be kept in fair strength brackish water where the babies can develop without intervention.
Im not sure you will get any babies in an average freshwater tank.
Number one reason being the 'freshwater' part and second reason is the young will hatch out as larvae and are easy pickings for fish


----------



## basil (22 Mar 2010)

Some seem to have developed as I've got about 6 babies that I can see. Still only very small but I can just make out the spots on the shell.

Didn't get around to trying out the slate and seawater trick yet, but these have hatched into fresh water. Eggs had been on the black circles for a few weeks though before hatching. 

Will post up a decent macro image of a shell later to see if we can identify.

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## frothhelmet (24 Mar 2010)

Sweet looking snail. Super awesome that it is breeding for you. Does it eat a ton of algae like other nerites?


----------



## basil (24 Mar 2010)

yeah, they seem pretty efficient at clearing the brown algae that I have on one side of the tank! Actually I leave a small patch of brown algae purposely for my snowball shrimplets as they seem to like grazing on this when babies.


----------



## basil (7 Apr 2010)

The plot thickens - one of the larger new offspring has 4 or 5 clear banded stripes across it's shell rather than spots? I have no other unusual snails in my tank so this is definately an offspring from one of the spotty's.

Will try to get a half decent macro picture posted tonight.


----------



## frothhelmet (7 Apr 2010)

Hmmm, sounds like you have Theodoxus Fluviatilis. It is a freshwater nerite that is capable of breeding in full freshwater and carries its eggs under its shell ( although you describe them laying on dark surfaces...). Its coloration is also very variable with stripes, dots, and combinations of the two. Finally, it is a European native. That would be my best guess as to what this snail is...until you post the macro photo that is


----------



## frothhelmet (7 Apr 2010)

Tell me this isn't a picture of your snail (first picture on the left, first snail on the left)

http://www.weichtiere.at/english/gastro ... water.html

and apparently they lay eggs both on their shells and on other objects. I think we have a match!


----------



## basil (7 Apr 2010)

Yep, that's the one! The markings are a little more defined on mine, but it's almost certainly the same snail. Thanks for the help - pm on the way Frothy!   

I've googled the Theodoxus Fluviatilis, and the best, almost identical image to the ones in my tank is:-





Not sure what to do with them all yet as I'm not really wanting lots of snails, but very nice to put a positive id on the mystery snail. It's a very pretty snail though, so maybe I'll keep a few...

Cheers,

Mike.


----------



## frothhelmet (8 Apr 2010)

Good info on Theos here.

http://mikes-machine.mine.nu/Theodoxus_fluviatilis.htm


----------



## mr. luke (9 Apr 2010)

If you get over run take some to your nearest maidenhead 
They should snap them off you for a bit of credit.


----------



## basil (9 Apr 2010)

mr. luke said:
			
		

> If you get over run take some to your nearest maidenhead
> They should snap them off you for a bit of credit.



Really - people actually pay for snails??!!


----------



## mr. luke (11 Apr 2010)

They do for rare ones.
Ive never seen these for sale so it wouldnt hurt to ask 
Even if its 50p per, its stil money for nothing


----------



## basil (20 May 2010)

For those of you interested, these spotty freshwater nerite snails have bred well and I have 4 offspring for sale - approx 5mm dia. First come first serve........

I will list on for sale/swap section also. Please pm me if interested.

Mr Luke - pls check your pm's sir!


----------



## billy boy (21 May 2010)

Sent you a pm


----------



## mr. luke (21 May 2010)

Pm's checked


----------

